

Ask HN: Any good SIM-only carriers or plans in US? - twopoint718

I would like to find service in the US, but I don't need a subsidized phone or (if possible) a contract. Does anyone know of any good options?
======
ephermata
Do you already have a phone? Sounds like you do, just checking.

If you walk into a T-Mobile or an AT&T Wireless store with a phone in hand,
the salesperson can work with you. I recently checked this out for a
development (unsimlocked) G1 running a friend's custom build of Android. I
wanted just data service (no voice except emergencies). Did not want a
contract.

The T-mobile person was happy to help, but couldn't give me an exact price
until we'd run through the system. Said would be between $30-$50 per month.
The AT&T person was also happy to help, but he cautioned that AT&T doesn't
support the G1 and if anything happens I would be on my own. They were asking
~$35/month IIRC. Again, this is for data only -- voice is extra.

If you just want voice and not data, you can always buy a prepaid phone, then
throw away the phone and take out the SIM card. That's actually what I'm doing
with the dev G1 right now while I weigh the data options. I have an AT&T
GoPhone prepaid service, works fine for voice.

------
rcoder
T-Mobile will sell you prepaid service at $100 per 1000 minutes/SMS messages,
or pay-as-you-go for $30-40 per month without a contract. I have service for
my G1 via the latter option, which costs me about $75/mo. with unlimited data
and more calling minutes than I can conceivably use.

My experience has been that most carriers will happily let you sign up for
some sort of prepaid service without a contract, as long as you don't expect
hardware discounts.

~~~
joezydeco
You can get full data with T-Mobile prepaid? I'm using a SIM pulled from a
$19.99 prepaid phone stuck in an iPhone 2G and all I get is EDGE service,
funneled through their WAP portal. You really need the monthly service to get
full internet connectivity (friend's G1 SIM in my phone works great).

